# Finally The End!?!...The Skywalker Saga.



## stonejedi

Who’s got their StarWars tickets booked for this week?.SJ.


----------



## NeilTXJ

Triple bill booked for tomorrow. Just hope still awake for the new one


----------



## stonejedi

NeilTXJ said:


> Triple bill booked for tomorrow. Just hope still awake for the new one


Was thinking to do the same but my wife said "Hell No".SJ.


----------



## NeilTXJ

Wife thinks I’m mad. Was going on my own but son back from Uni so he’s coming with me now.


----------



## stonejedi

NeilTXJ said:


> Wife thinks I'm mad. Was going on my own but son back from Uni so he's coming with me now.


Sounds like a plan:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## DLGWRX02

I must be one of them ultra rare persons to have Never seen a Star Wars movie.


----------



## stonejedi

DLGWRX02 said:


> I must be one of them ultra rare persons to have Never seen a Star Wars movie.


Your kidding me right?


----------



## DLGWRX02

stonejedi said:


> Your kidding me right?


Nope, never seen a Star Wars movie, never seen a Star Trek movie or episode. Never seen a James Bond either


----------



## stonejedi

DLGWRX02 said:


> Nope, never seen a Star Wars movie, never seen a Star Trek movie or episode. Never seen a James Bond either


Your not a Monk are you?.SJ.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Booked for 8:30pm Saturday.

Need to binge on 7 & 8 but I don't think we're going to have the time. I doubt it's the end though.


----------



## DLGWRX02

stonejedi said:


> Your not a Monk are you?.SJ.


Only my hair..lol, No just never really got in to them


----------



## tabs604

watching it at 12.01am tonight/this morning! so excited.


----------



## Soul boy 68

tabs604 said:


> watching it at 12.01am tonight/this morning! so excited.


This morning? :doublesho


----------



## Mad Ad

Watched it yesterday morning, throughly enjoyed it.


----------



## tabs604

awesome move. loved it out of the new trilogy


----------



## Mad Ad

tabs604 said:


> awesome move. loved it out of the new trilogy


Yes 100% out of the trilogy it is.


----------



## hopeful

Cyclonetog said:


> I doubt it's the end though.


Anthony Daniels (C-3PO) hinted that this wasn't the end for his role in an interview with Graham Norton recently.


----------



## stonejedi

Will be going tomorrow as had to work long hours this week,going London IMAX so should be a good watch.SJ.


----------



## Derekh929

DLGWRX02 said:


> I must be one of them ultra rare persons to have Never seen a Star Wars movie.


Not so fast your not so unique as you think:lol:


----------



## leeandfay

DLGWRX02 said:


> I must be one of them ultra rare persons to have Never seen a Star Wars movie.


Nope, I've never been bothered either.

When it used to be on I maybe managed half hour then realised nope. Just not for me.

I have no idea about any of it lol.

Some of the lads at work are bemused


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Went to see it yesterday and was very impressed.


----------



## stealthwolf

DLGWRX02 said:


> I must be one of them ultra rare persons to have Never seen a Star Wars movie.


I've barely seen any of them either. I've seen snippets from flicking through channels. I have gleaned enough from Family Guy and memes to know the story of the middle three films. I've never watched any of the prequels. I tried to watch The Force Awakens on a plane journey and fell asleep through most of it.


----------



## Cyclonetog

We saw it before xmas. 

Thoroughly enjoyed it, we are Star Wars fans anyway, but I found it very easy to watch.


----------

